

Richardson Maturity Model: Steps Toward the Glory of REST (2010) - rickr
http://martinfowler.com/articles/richardsonMaturityModel.html

======
nickik
Still a blogpost I reference. That 'REST' has taken over, even in the
enterprise is great, but its time that we start to really do REST.

But we need better tools and more understanding of these topics befor we
really get all the benefits.

